# My Project/Money Pit (pic heavy)



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

This is my 1st car....had since 16 years old. Never did have an ideal place to keep it out of the weather all these years. It was my daily driver for a while, until it just wasn't practical. The more it sat, the more downhill it got. I figured I'd better do something with it before it got to the point to give it up. Motor and transmission were built in 2004 and I MIGHT have 500 miles on it since.

1979 Camaro Z28...this is what I started with...


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Underside. Subframe connectors, polyurethane engine/trans mounts, Slide-A-Links, and solid aluminum body bushings


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Disassembly


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Quarter panel replacement


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Sandblasted down to bare metal so we could start working with a fresh platform


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Test fit the doors with the new door skins and new hinges.





Sealed with epoxy primer. 100% rustproof for probably the rest of my life.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Next was the task of a little mud work


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 17, 2017)

Sweet! I love that era Z's and TA's. Is that stock block still in there? What engine? Nice.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Prepping the new door skins


----------



## creekrunner (Aug 17, 2017)

Cool, look forward to this thread


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Sweet! I love that era Z's and TA's. Is that stock block still in there? What engine? Nice.


That is a 350 block from a 1980 Z28. I rebuilt it with some of my own hand picked goodies.

Bored .060 over, forged flat top pistons, balanced rotating assembly

Pro Topline heads (used to be in with AFR) now owned by RHS in Tennessee. 2.02/1.60 stainless valves. Roller rocker arms

Comp Extreme Energy cam in a profile to match those heads perfectly

Holley dual pane intake with a 650 double pump carb

It's got serious traction issues


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Da hood...


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Test fitting the new front fenders


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Old urethane bumper cover being 38 years old was just too dry rotted and brittle to use and not have it bite me a year or 2 down the road.





So...I bought new front and rear bumper covers too





And I figured I'd sandblast and get some paint to coat the actual steel bumpers...even though you can't see them. They'd still rust without some protection


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Primed...and painted pretty much every panel separately. Used urethane primer at literally let it sit and cure for a year.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Blasted and painted all the other structural parts too...

















These are the actual door skeletal frames


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

A little firewall porn. Removed all the original seam sealer and resealed it with urethane seam sealer. Further waterproofing the car.









Then painted it with high temp epoxy satin black


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Don't need no stinkin AC. I used this AC delete box to really clean up that side of the engine bay.









Cut a template to mark the firewall to so I could measure and drill holes to mount it


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Pretty pleased with the end result of the AC delete...


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Even used the opportunity to install a new brake booster. LOT easier with the fenders and hood gone...


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice project. What color you going with?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

Finally started getting some paint on it. Sikkens paint system in Astral Black...probably the blackest, richest black available. These pictures don't even come close to the real deal...





















With the doors hung and adjusted


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 17, 2017)

With the fenders, rear spoiler and rear bumper on. 

















Still got some wet sanding and buffing on the front fenders and a little more work to do on the front bumper.
This is where we are currently. I'll put up some more pics when we make some more progress.


----------



## tsharp (Aug 19, 2017)

What a project great job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 19, 2017)

The center of gravity was always forward on the Z's. Alot of guys ran traction bars on them. Nice build. Been a long time since I've seen an orange block


----------



## lonewolf247 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice work, GoldDot40! Thanks for sharing your project!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 20, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nice build. Been a long time since I've seen an orange block



I'm sure I may get a little criticism at some car shows for the orange block. Chevrolet changed from orange to 'GM corporate blue' from 1977-81...then to black in '82 & up. The engine I ran previous to this one was in fact the correct blue for the era (it was pretty too). It didn't have quite as much radical hardware this one has.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm a huge fan of orange blocks 
I'm also a huge fan of people fixing old cars over buying new 

Really slick ride golddot


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 21, 2017)

Appreciate the compliments folks. From the 1st pic of this thread to the last is dang near a 9 year span. This isn't something I did in just a few weekends. There's been a lot of time, work, attention to detail and a LOT of money invested in this 'project'. It's so close to being finished yet so much that still needs to be done. I'll keep updating this thread as I make progress.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 12, 2017)

A little more progress...


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 14, 2017)

Refurbished tail lights with brand new lens. Happy with how they turned out.


----------



## Dub (Feb 11, 2018)

GoldDot40......coolest posts ever.


I'm looking forward to seeing you ride restoration continuing.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 11, 2018)

Dub said:


> GoldDot40......coolest posts ever.
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing you ride restoration continuing.



Thanks. Had way too much going on right now to spend a lot of time working on it. That front urethane bumper cover had to be repainted. We painted it before installing it and not realizing how much we would have to flex it to fit it. Paint cracked in a few spots. Just a bit of unnecessary work to add to a ton of work already done. 

The bumper cover is on and secure now, so we'll redo it on the car. Just have to mask off the rest of it.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Wycliff (Feb 12, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> Thanks. Had way too much going on right now to spend a lot of time working on it. That front urethane bumper cover had to be repainted. We painted it before installing it and not realizing how much we would have to flex it to fit it. Paint cracked in a few spots. Just a bit of unnecessary work to add to a ton of work already done.
> 
> The bumper cover is on and secure now, so we'll redo it on the car. Just have to mask off the rest of it.



Just curious did you add flex additive to the paint


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 13, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Just curious did you add flex additive to the paint



Yes...but that will only allow minor flexing. We had to REALLY flex some corners to get this thing where it needed to be. That's what you get sometimes with reproduction parts.


----------



## mattech (Feb 15, 2018)

Looks great.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 26, 2020)

It's been a while since I posted about my project. Got a few things done that last couple of years.

Test fitment of the wheel/tire combination I decided to use. American Racing Torque Thrust II's. 17x8 with 245/45-17's up front. 17x9.5 with 275/40-17's on the back. Backspacing on the rear is important to get the tire centered in the wheel well. I don't like my tires to protrude beyond the fender.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Nice,,,,


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 26, 2020)

New windshield up front. Old one was cracked and leaking a little around the butyl seal. Had this new one set with urethane sealer...it won't ever leak again.




The back window we cut out of the car was still in good shape. Had it tinted a few years ago while it was out of the car. That way a solid piece could be used. The back windows on these cars are very difficult to tint in the car due to the curve.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 26, 2020)

Finally got the front chin spoiler squared away too. That front spoiler is what gives these cars "attitude" in my opinion.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 26, 2020)

Doors and door glasses are adjusted as well. All new weather seals were installed in this thing. The doors on these cars are heavy and notorious for sagging over the years...so new hinges were a must. The doors shut as good as they did when this car was new.

I have an issue with the factory Z28 scoop that I will address before I bolt it to the hood.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Really nice,,,,


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 26, 2020)

No sense in having new paint, glass and wheels....and dingy cracked taillight lenses. They're new too. These weren't reproduced for years. Finally somebody saw an opportunity and began making them again.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Sweet ride


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2020)

oops1 said:


> Sweet ride


X2,,,,


----------



## twtabb (Jan 26, 2020)

When you put it in a car show I would like to see it in person.
I would love to have sports car from that time period. Use to have a 280 and a 300z but they have been sold long ago.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2020)

My BIL had the black and gold Trans Am,with the turbo,,,,can't remember the year,but they had problems with the turbo burning up,,,,


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 26, 2020)

twtabb said:


> When you put it in a car show I would like to see it in person.
> I would love to have sports car from that time period. Use to have a 280 and a 300z but they have been sold long ago.


I plan on putting it in one of the cruise-in shows they have at the Varsity in Athens in the Summer, just to see what kind of reactions I get. If it gets a lot of nods or nominations then who knows. I'd be tickled to get just a nomination for a People's Choice award at a show.

Car is what is referred to as a "resto-mod". It appears mostly stock and original, but has a fair amount of modifications. This car is far from original.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> My BIL had the black and gold Trans Am,with the turbo,,,,can't remember the year,but they had problems with the turbo burning up,,,,



76? Turbos were cool on gasers but they found out not a good idea.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 28, 2020)

Itching camaro.

Lovenit


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 8, 2020)

From someone who has been there done that on over 20 classic rides, you did it right.  Especially with it being black, no doubt the most telling color there is.  Great job.
And I despised working with aftermarket bumpers!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 8, 2020)

Finally...new front windshield installed. Glass man was a independent outfit and did an outstanding job.




Reset the back glass too for me. We cut it out when we first disassembled the car. I had it retinted while it was out of the car...which the tint installer appreciated. I'll have the door glasses retinted too pretty soon. Glass installer did a great job on the front and rear.




I'm almost embarrassed to post these pictures of such a filthy car. It has been in this shop for way too long. The dust absolutely hides the quality of this paint job. I'm "supposed" to bring it home finally tomorrow if the roads dry up.

Got it insured through Grundy classic car and got the registration up to date a couple of weeks ago. Can't wait to clean it up and get some pictures of how it's supposed to look.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 9, 2020)

Finally bailed her out of the paint penitentiary today. Home where it belongs. Man it turned some heads on the way too. Of course about 1/2 were probably wondering how somebody could drive such a slick...nasty car. Looks like a barn find right now. 

Going to be another week of foul weather, so I won't be able to clean it up anytime soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 9, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> 76? Turbos were cool on gasers but they found out not a good idea.



The factory turbo T/A's were the '80-'81 vintage. A buddy of mine, Mark Dial, bought one new. They were dogs.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 9, 2020)

The Camaro is coming along nice. Here is mine back in 1980 after it came back from paint at Doug's Paint and Body in Tucker:


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 10, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> The factory turbo T/A's were the '80-'81 vintage. A buddy of mine, Mark Dial, bought one new. They were dogs.


They are absolutely worthless in regards to power...but still a cool factor. Most of those cars were rear disc brake too if I remember right.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 10, 2020)

GoldDot40 said:


> Yes...but that will only allow minor flexing. We had to REALLY flex some corners to get this thing where it needed to be. That's what you get sometimes with reproduction parts.


I worked at a shop in the 80's, the guy was cheap. He would get the nose and tail reproduction parts made in Mexico and Canadia. It would take a whole day to get them to fit up right.

You are doing a seriously nice restoration, good job.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 14, 2020)

Awesome thread! Can’t wait to see her all cleaned up! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 15, 2020)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Awesome thread! Can’t wait to see her all cleaned up! Thank you for sharing!


I did finally wash it and it came pretty clean. But since all the dust sat on it for so long, it left a lot of contaminants in the finish. Shouldn't be anything to worry about, just needs a good hand polishing. Pics will follow as soon as I get it presentable.


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 16, 2020)

Very cool thread. No one really knows what goes into doing these restorations. We are in the process of doing my dad's 67 fairlane gt. I applaud all your hard work!!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 16, 2020)

deermaster13 said:


> Very cool thread. No one really knows what goes into doing these restorations. We are in the process of doing my dad's 67 fairlane gt. I applaud all your hard work!!


I'm a fan of Fairlanes. Feel free to share the progress.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 27, 2020)

My garage looks like a chop shop right now. In the past 2 weeks, I've bought:

New headliner board
New door panels and arm rests
New dash pad
New carpet and underlay 
New front seats (Procar Elite)
New Interior fastener kit
New Trunk mat
New Trunk-rear seat divider board with jute pad
New steering wheel
New console

A whole bunch of satin black interior trim paint to refinish all the parts I'm doing to reuse. Also going to dye the seatbelts black to match everything else.

Got the entire interior gutted today from the firewall to the trunk. Going to repaint the steel dash/cowl panel and steering column as soon as the temp gets into the 60's with low humidity. Can't paint with high humidity and expect good results.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 29, 2020)

The wheel choice and spacing gives an OUTSTANDING appearence for that car!!!! That's a perfect profile!!
Very nice!!


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 29, 2020)

I love this thread. Thought about it today when we hung the hood and fenders today.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 26, 2020)

It's been a while since I updated my restoration progress. I've been pretty busy between work, routine home maintenance (and 3 other vehicles) 
Keep in mind that the orginal interior color was grey and oyster (white). I completely transformed the interior color to black.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 26, 2020)

Bought an aftermarket gauge bezel loaded with Autometer electronic instrumentation. I am absolutely pleased with how they turned out and how they perform. Was a fairly tedious task to wire the aftermarket harness into the factory harness so everything would work like it came from the factory. 

The dash pad is new/aftermarket and is very well made. The lower plastic portion of the dash is the original. I painted it to match while I had it out. It turned out well also.

Also installed brand new Procar Elite seats. Had to modify the existing factory seat sliders to mount these seats, but I'm happy with the end result. They're very comfortable.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 26, 2020)

And today was the maiden voyage with the car "DONE". Had to drive it to calibrate the new electric speedometer. I had also installed some fat front and rear sway bars to compensate for the extra wide tire footprint this car has now that GM never intended for it to have. I handles like it's on rails now.


----------



## pjciii (Sep 26, 2020)

This was a great thread. Thank you


----------



## WishboneW (Sep 28, 2020)

What a fantastic job!


----------



## rayjay (Sep 29, 2020)

Looks great. Here is a pic of my last bracket car. I am a few moments from going red although it may have been time trials and not eliminations.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 29, 2020)

rayjay said:


> Looks great. Here is a pic of my last bracket car. I am a few moments from going red although it may have been time trials and not eliminations. View attachment 1041336


It's a likely possibility that I've seen your car...and possibly met you once or twice. Atlanta Dragway was like a second home to me on the weekends for years when I lived in Commerce.


----------



## rayjay (Sep 30, 2020)

That would have been in 92 or 93.


----------



## Duff (Sep 30, 2020)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 30, 2020)

rayjay said:


> That would have been in 92 or 93.


I got my car in 1993 and was there a lot back then.


----------

